# Bass in 20 feet



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is the absolute best way to catch bass in the depths with weeds around? JIg 'N Pig?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those are some deep weeds! Where they at?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cleveland Harbor. there are weeds by the shore then it drops off to 20 feet


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

there is no absolute best way. But you could try a senko or senko style worm wacky rigged with a split shot 1-2 feet above the worm. Or drop shotting. Texas rigged worm would also work.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

jigging spoons, deep diving crankbaits, carolina rig


----------



## meat (Jul 12, 2009)

I use soft plastics Texas rigged weedless with heavier line for pitchin into the weeds, Carolina rigged for working the edges or tops.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I would drop shot. Experiment with how long the tag end needs to be to twitch right above the weeds.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

All good suggestions. A crank parallel to the weedline might work too. A lipless crank or jerkbait over the top of the weeds is good too. Lots of options...


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Drop Shot!! Fish that are that deep or deeper are well below the thermocline usually because there is a good food supply there (Craws). A drop shot will get you to those fish fast and keep your presentation in their face longer than say a bait that is moving. I would drop a minnow imitator first and if there's no action I'd switch to some sort of small craw. Oh, don't forget to fizz those fish! Hope this helps.


----------

